# Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film :-)



## theactor (16. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

als "Ergänzung" zu dem Langeland-Bildbericht Langeland-Bildbericht hier nun der "Film" - eigentlich eher eine Art AnimationsFilm aus Fotos |rolleyes 

Der Film: 4'30 Minuten; wmv.-Format und 20MB groß.

Viel Spasss #6 

DER FILM

Test: hier die etwas "größere" Version (33MB) - vielleicht ruckelfreier??
DER FILM (33Mb-edition)


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

#6 #6 #6 
Goil!!! #r 
Sowat würde ich nicht mal ansatzweise hinbekommen...|kopfkrat 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Dorschminister (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

#6  Hut ab das ist echt spitzenmäßig gemacht....... gib mir mal ein Tip mit welcher Software man sowas geniales hinbekommt.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## skipandi (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Astrein !!Mal was ganz anderes.Hat mir sehr gefallen.:m


----------



## oh-nemo (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Allder wie geil war das denn #6
Sönke,Du sollstest mal nicht mehr so häufig im "Pornoschuppen"
auftreten sondern Deiner neuen "Prophezeiung" als Regisseur nachgehen.
Wirklich Ooberklasse #6


----------



## Fischbox (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Cooles Ding Herr Gladiator#6. Hab zwischenzeitlich fast vergessen das es ja eigentlich gar kein Film ist. Mach nur weiter so.

..vielleicht brauche ich unter der Woche mal deine Hilfe. Mittwoch  ist wahrscheinlich Wohnungssuche angesagt. Ich werde dann in HH übernachten und nwollte bei gutem Wetter am Donnerstag eventuell anne Küste. Mal sehn was das Wetter sagt....|kopfkrat


----------



## Fitti (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Die Bilder waren ja schon cool, aber das hat Kultstatus!!! Hut ab und fetten #r


----------



## Supporter (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

101%,haste Prima hinbekommen#6


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Wir endgeil ist das denn?!

Die Urlaubsbilder so aufzuarbeiten ist wirklich genial.


Fettes Teil #6


----------



## theactor (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

HI,

thanx! 
Es ist etwas "Fisselarbeit" - man kann mit (@Dorschminister: ) Canopus "Imaginate" Kamerafahrten auf (gutauflösenden) Fotos programmieren und diese dann als Avi herausrendern. Im Endeffekt hat man also - wie in diesem Film ca. 50 Einzelfilme. 
Diese müssten dann im Anschluss noch in einem Videoschnittprogramm zusammengeschnitten werden. 

Leider ist es - wie ich jetzt sah, doch noch etwas "ruckelig"; ich werde später eine etwas größere aber hoffentlich ruckelfreiere Version nachreichen.

|wavey:


----------



## Angelmann (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist etwas "Fisselarbeit" - man kann mit (@Dorschminister Canopus "Imaginate" Kamerafahrten auf (gutauflösenden) Fotos programmieren und diese dann als Avi herausrendern. Im Endeffekt hat man also - wie in diesem Film ca. 50 Einzelfilme.
> Diese müssten dann im Anschluss noch in einem Videoschnittprogramm zusammengeschnitten werden.


Jo, alles klar. Is ja ganz einfach.|kopfkrat 
;+ Ich glaub, für nen Doofen wie mich wird das in diesem Leben nichts mehr#c ;+ :c #d ...........


----------



## MichaelB (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Moin,

morgen werde ich es dann auch sehen können... |laola: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

HI,

@Angelmann: wenn man sich in  das Prog eingearbeitet hat ist es tatsächlich nicht schwer; das Programm ist eigentlich recht einfach zu handhaben (Grundkenntnisse in Videobearbeitung sind allerdings schon hilfreich)  -- einzig ist der Aufwand mühsam: welche Bilder; welche Fahrten und nachher im "Schnitt" das Ganze zusammenfügen. Ich habe das Ganze "schrittchenweise" über drei Wochen zusammengebastelt.

@MB: Gut, dass Du morgen wieder - zumindest über Tag - in der "Großstadt" bist  #6 #6


----------



## Ace (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

obergenial sönke#6


----------



## Maddin (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht die Bilder nochmal aus einer anderen Betrachtungsweise anzugucken! Danke #6 

@Atsche
Wäre das nicht was für die Bilder von DK 04+05?  
Ich nehme mir dann ein halbes Jahr unbez. Urlaub um den Clip zu machen#t


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Moin Sönke,

tja, ich würde mal sagen das ist echte "Brösel Qualität" -

es waren 4  sehr unterhaltsame Minuten.
Ich bin begeistert, fasziniert ...

Kann ich das bei dir abbonieren?
Nicht schlecht !!!

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Angelmann (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> @Angelmann: wenn man sich in  das Prog eingearbeitet hat ist es tatsächlich nicht schwer; das Programm ist eigentlich recht einfach zu handhaben (Grundkenntnisse in Videobearbeitung sind allerdings schon hilfreich)  -- einzig ist der Aufwand mühsam: welche Bilder; welche Fahrten und nachher im "Schnitt" das Ganze zusammenfügen. Ich habe das Ganze "schrittchenweise" über drei Wochen zusammengebastelt.


Danke für Deine Antwort#6 
...Das mit den 3 Wochen macht mir Mut. Vielleicht krieg ich das ja man auch irgendwann mal gebacken#c ........
Bilder und Ideen hätte ich ja genug..........


----------



## Strandwanderer (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Hallo Theactor,

das ist wirklich eine gelungene Zusammenfassung!:

Prima Urlaub, schöne Fische und ein Urlaubsclip der einem Laune auf Langeland macht. 


#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Alder Sönke!!! #6#6#6 Pornogeil ist das !!!! Mit viel Witz und Spaß gemacht!!! Hat mir echt viel Spaß gemacht, das anzuschauen #6#6#6. R.E.S.P.E.C.T.


----------



## theactor (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Hi,



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich das bei dir abbonieren?



Jederzeit #6 

Einfach nett, dass es Euch Spass macht #6 

|wavey:


----------



## AndreasG (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Ich fasse mich kurz und sage nur "Chapeau"

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Locke (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Krasse Tasse, traktor!

Wie schon geschrieben, ENDGEIL!!!

gruss 
meerforellenkaiser  - aka locke-  :q


----------



## HD4ever (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

klasse gemacht !!!   #6 #r
hattet ja Menge Menge fun dort ......   :m


----------



## Ace (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

@Maddin
Super Idee...Das mit dem halben Jahr unebz.Urlaub ist ja kein Thema für dich.
Wer nicht mehr weiss wo er seine 250€ Rollen hinlegt hat eh zuviel Kohle:q


----------



## AndreasB (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Wie gesagt, ein Hammer-Film. Respekt!!

Zum Glück sind wir nicht am Pussy de Luxe vorbeigefahren.  


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## theactor (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

HI,



> Zum Glück sind wir nicht am Pussy de Luxe vorbeigefahren.



..sind wir doch... da arbeite ich aber noch dran rum :q 

Netterweise hat mir >stadtangler< #h den Hinweis gegeben, dass beide Filmlinks zur 20-MB-Version führen; dat ist nu korrigiert #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

#6 

gut gemacht Herr Regissator #h 

wie lange würde es denn dauern, wenn Du aus meiner Bildersammlung (so ungefähr 42 GB) einen 90 Minuten Filmchen zimmern würdest :q 

Den Sound liefere ich gratis mit |supergri 

#6


----------



## Pete (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

wieder mal n tolles werk von söhnke wortmann, äääähhh, neee...na du weißt schon...#6 #6 #6 
einfach irre, was das proggi kann...habs leider immer noch nicht hinbekommen, es mir zuzulegen...


----------



## theactor (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

HI,



> einen 90 Minuten Filmchen zimmern würdest


Och, das wäre überschaubar -- ich denke Frühjahr 2009 könnte das Werk fertig werden...:g  



> habs leider immer noch nicht hinbekommen



Machma! Denn gerade für einige "Stills" in Deinen Werken sicherlich ein gutes "Pepp-up"!

|wavey:

P.S.: Pete, Dein Postfach ist sowas von voll...


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

fein fein fein #6 

haste gut gemacht sönke


----------



## DerDuke (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

:m Dieser Film bzw. diese Slideshow ist der Oberhammer :m 

#q Und ich dachte ich wäre ein PC-Profi. #q


----------



## platfisch7000 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Wenn ich auf den Link gehe ,geht mein Mediaplayer auf und sagt,daß es ein ungültiges Format ist!!!
Wie kann ich dem abhilfe schaffen?

MfG Stefan!


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich auf den Link gehe ,geht mein Mediaplayer auf und sagt,daß es ein ungültiges Format ist!!!
> Wie kann ich dem abhilfe schaffen?
> 
> MfG Stefan!



etwas seltsam.. aber probiers mal mit dem Codec: http://www.codec-archiv.de/win/wma/wmv.zip

in der Readfirst.txt steht drin wie du das Teil installierst


----------



## Gunnar (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Super Sönke, echt toll gemacht.
Wo kann man das Programm beziehen und was kostet der Spaß?
 Einige Kamerafahrten bei Stills bekommt zwar auch Magix hin, aber die hier sind einfach einmalig.

Gunnar


----------



## goeddoek (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Jepp - schließe mich meinen Vorpostern mit einem #r #r #r  an.


----------



## addy123 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Hallo Theactor!
Darf ich Dir zur professionellen Bearbeitung meine 4,3 GB-DVD "Langeland Herbst 2005" vorbeisenden?
#r
|jump:


----------



## Skorpion (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Einfach nur Genial gemacht #6 #r 

Erinnert mich an deinen ersten Streifen "Hunting Eel" :m Dieses ist aber noch geiler gemacht. Die Musik passt und die Geräusche sind einfach cool.|supergri 
Sönke bitte mehr davon|rolleyes


----------



## theactor (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

HI,

@Gunnar: das Tool gibt es mittlerweile in der Version 2.0 und ist mit rund 200$ ziemlich teuer. Gib mal bei Google o.ä. "Imaginate" ein - da wirst Du eine Reihe Links finden. Das Tool scheint rel. unbekannt zu sein; vielleicht gibt es die Version 1.0 bei eBay günstig zu schießen?!



			
				addy123 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich Dir zur professionellen Bearbeitung meine 4,3 GB-DVD "Langeland Herbst 2005" vorbeisenden?



Eigentlich schon.. aber die Fische, die IHR gefangen habt waren deutlich größere als unsere Land-Ausbeute und passen somit nicht auf meinen Bildschirm  :q #h 



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Sönke bitte mehr davon


Wenn nicht ganz so mühselig wäre gern; aber Spass macht es schon!!
Ergo: ICH MUSS WIEDER IN URLAUB FAHREN (Sponsoren bitte gerne bei mir melden  )

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Moin,

schönes Ding Herr Regietor #6 

Und wenn ich mich auf dem Lande auch recht wohl fühle, es bleibt derzeit DSL-freie Zone... #q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ottili (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Wenn ich den Film anklicke erscheinen auf meinem Bildschirm leider nur Hyroglyphen.Hab gerade den neuen Media Player geloaded,war aber auch nicht besser.
Gruß
     Ottili


----------



## theactor (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unser Langeland-Trip: Der Film *

Hm...
folge mal dem Link und der Anweisung von Franzl -- vielleicht hilft das?!
Eigentlich ist aber das WMV-Format Windows-home-made und sollte funzen...|kopfkrat 

#h


----------

